# Stihl Farmboss v Husky 346xp



## Beardog (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, my Husky 40 is finally dying so I am looking for a new saw, which will relagate my 350 to the backup position.  I have a buddy with the farm boss and he loves it.  I find it to be a bit heavy.  I have been looking at the 346xp, which is close to the farmboss on specs, but a couple pounds lighter.  I know they are two different classes of saw, but not sure i want to be tossing around a heavier saw in another 10 years.  I cut around 5 cords a year, would the xp be overkill?  It's $150 more.  Anyone run both and have an opinion?  

Thanks!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2011)

346 would not be an over kill nor would a 260 or 5100. 290 is also a good choice.


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 on the 260 Pro/261.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 23, 2011)

H346 or S260/261 would be good choices.  S290 is a good saw and they prove very durable in homeowner/landowner firewood duty (as does their smaller sibling, the S250), but the clamshell crankcase and plastic engine cradle design is a step backwards compared to the straight metal crankcase/bolt-on cylinder of the other saws being considered.

Were I in your shoes, looking to the future as well as the present, I'd save the weight and part with the $ for the H346 or S260/261.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd guess the Farmboss will have a wee bit more power than your 350, but will be noticeably heavier.  346xp or a 353 will cut faster than both of them, be nice & light & have better anti-vibes.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 23, 2011)

346XP vs. MS290?  No contest.  The 346XP (or an MS261) is a much nicer saw.  

Power to weight.
Overall weight.
Balance/nimbleness.
Antivibration technology.
Faster chain speed.
Better fuel economy on the MS261

But this really depends on what you want to do.  If you need to run a 20" bar most of the time, look at something like the MS362 (or older 361) that can competently run 3/8" pitch chain.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 23, 2011)

Go get the 346....... really a no brainer.


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Go get the 346....... really a no brainer.



+1

Over 10 years the difference is only $15/year and that is a small price to pay for the grin you will have every time you use it!


----------



## Beardog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input all.  I'm looking to check out the saws this weekend, will keep you posted.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 25, 2011)

I looked at the 346 for a while and decided on the 359 instead.  Has a bit more power, less rpms but can run longer bars, up to 24 inch.  Have used the saw for a couple weeks now and am completely happy with it.  Got prices of 490 from 2 different on-line sources, shipped.  346 was 475 shipped. pm me if you want the dealers names.


----------



## burntime (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had a few farm bosses.  One since new in 99 and still use it!  I love it with a full chisel chain.  That being said I got a ms361 last year and after having it for about 6 tanks of gas and breaking it in I would buy the same saw again!  If you are going to burn to heat your house the ms290 is a great saw.  The ms361 is just greater...er :lol:   My 290 is 12 y ears old and they still are selling them on cl for 250-300.  I think I paid 400 out the door.  If you take care of your tools they will hold value!


----------



## Flavo (Mar 26, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Husqvarna-346XP-Chainsaw-/200589533831?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2eb4116287

if you're not opposed to used.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 28, 2011)

My 290 isn't a pro saw but it can competently run 3/8" chain on the 20" bar buried in a log. This is how they spec them in the great northwest. The saw has been great. Would rather have a 6401 Makita.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 29, 2011)

Stihl recommends a 20" bar max on the 290, but a bar that long disappoints when buried in eastern hardwoods, IMO.  In fact, here the standard setup is an 18" bar, .325, .063, 8t spur sprocket.  I have a 290 that will do okay with a 20" bar in pine, but is tedious in hardwoods.  Also, it is a little lacking in the low end when making stumps.


----------



## Beardog (Apr 3, 2011)

Pulled the trigger on the 346xp with 20 inch bar.  Was researching the 359 as well, but dealer steered me to the cheaper XP - have bought tons of stuff from them so I do trust them.  Asked about the loss of power in moving from the 18 to the 20 inch bar, and he said it won't be an issue with this saw and since my 350 is an 18, and the old 40 is a 16, I went with the 'big' bar.  Cut up a tree this afternoon and she is a screamer.  MS 290 was too heavy, and with a couple friends already having those, this was a chance to be a little different.  If i want to try their saws, i certainly can.  Looking forward to the next 30 years with this saw.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats, you made a great choice. When you get a 16" bar for it, you'll probably never use the 40 again.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 3, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Congrats, you made a great choice. When you get a 16" bar for it, you'll probably never use the 40 again.



+1


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 4, 2011)

ChocoLab said:
			
		

> Well, my Husky 40 is finally dying so I am looking for a new saw, which will relagate my 350 to the backup position.  I have a buddy with the farm boss and he loves it.  I find it to be a bit heavy.  I have been looking at the 346xp, which is close to the farmboss on specs, but a couple pounds lighter.  I know they are two different classes of saw, but not sure i want to be tossing around a heavier saw in another 10 years.  I cut around 5 cords a year, would the xp be overkill?  It's $150 more.  Anyone run both and have an opinion?
> 
> Thanks!



If you want ultra reliable saw at a modest price get the 290

If you want an orange saw get the 346


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> ChocoLab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooppps

My bad.

Looks like you went with the orange saw.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 11, 2011)

Been running the XP for a while now and am amazed on how fast it cuts.  24 inch red oak and am done cutting by the time a poulan is through a 8 inch round.  Several cuts through an ash tree while my buddy is trying to get through one with his 290.  Swapped the husky chain for a stihl full chisel, very fast.  Absolutely thrilled; light and FAST.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got mine about a month ago, mostly based on all the happy 346 campers here on Hearth.com.  I mainly bought it as a mid-size rough-out saw for chainsaw carving, so I haven't had a chance to put it to the test with bigger stuff, or much hardwood at all.  Sure is a nice little saw, though.  Almost as strong as my 357XP once it got a few tanks of mix through it.  Glad you're happy with yours as well.


----------

